# Rodalben (Pfalz) 6,7 bzw.  13,14. 11. 2010



## HardRock07 (2. November 2010)

Hallo Leute.

Während einer Tour mit Klausoleum ist da irgendwo zwischen den Trails das Wort "Rodalben" gefallen.
Und schon wars passiert, das war wie ein Floh im Ohr.
Rodalben jetzt bei dieser genialen Herbststimmung ist bestimmt ein echter Kracher.

Wollte mal fragen, ob noch ein paar Leute mitkommen würden?

Vorschlagen würde Ich die nächsten beiden Wochenenden (6,7.11 und 13,14.11). Für dieses Wochenende ist minimaler Regen vorrausgesagt ( noch  ) . Je nach Wetterlage wird dann entschieden.

MfG Manu


----------



## Tobilas (2. November 2010)

Eijo, Manu! da wär ich dabei....bei einigermaßen vernünftigem Wetter. Vorzugsweise das WE 13.-14.11.
Wir warten mal ab.....
Gruß
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (3. November 2010)

Herbstzeit = Wanderzeit

nur damit ihr dann nicht erschreckt!


----------



## agent_smith (3. November 2010)

Hätte auch Bock wenn der Termin passt.


----------



## cpetit (3. November 2010)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Während einer Tour mit Klausoleum ist da irgendwo zwischen den Trails das Wort "Rodalben" gefallen.
> Und schon wars passiert, das war wie ein Floh im Ohr.
> ...



Willst du wirklich dort hin fahren?

Wenn ja, dann nimm aber ein anderes Rad mit als dein Bock. Ein Damenrad sollte für die Strecke genügen.


----------



## Tobilas (3. November 2010)

cpetit schrieb:


> ....Ein Damenrad sollte für die Strecke genügen.



Hähähähäh, Klapprad-Singlespeeder mit Stützräder.
Kommste mit? Kennst dich mittlerweile aus dort....
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Klausoleum (3. November 2010)

auch dabei


----------



## HardRock07 (6. November 2010)

Tja, da Petrus dieses Wochenende leider die Schleisen öffnet, fällt die Tour heute und morgen schon mal ins Wasser.
Am nächsten WE hat sich bei mir noch ein Termin eingeschlichen. 
Bei mir würde nur noch Samstags gehn.
Oder als Ausweichtermin am Freitag, glaub aber kaum, das dort jemand Zeit hätte, außer wir würden mit Licht fahren.


----------



## michael.sc (6. November 2010)

@Manu: Fr würde bei mir evtl. funktionieren.


----------



## Klausoleum (6. November 2010)

hab ich auch frei


----------



## agent_smith (7. November 2010)

bei mir würde nächstes WE auch nur Freitag gehn, hätte ab 11 - halb 12  zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (7. November 2010)

Gut, dann legen wir mal Freitag fest.
Wenn die Wetterlage nicht passen sollte, müssen wir uns eben nen neuen Termin aus der Nase ziehen.


----------



## Optimizer (8. November 2010)

Ich muss mal nachschauen, ob ich Freitag freibekomme, dann würd ich mich anschließen. Wie kommt man nach Rodalben?


----------



## Hamecker (8. November 2010)

.und gibt es dort überhaupt Single Trails


----------



## HardRock07 (8. November 2010)

Da würde Ich mir an Deiner Stelle keine  Beule inn Kopf denken  .
Zum CC-Blasen ist das tarrain herlich.

@c-petit: hab ja noch meine Hardtail-Gurke, die brauch auch mal wieder Schläge. 

MfG Manu


----------



## Optimizer (9. November 2010)

Der Freitag klappt jetzt leider doch nicht bei mir... Wenn ihr allerdings nochmals auf Samstag umplanen würdet, könnte ich mitfahren...


----------



## HardRock07 (9. November 2010)

Uiuiuiuiui...
Hab gerade mal beim Wetterfrosch geschaut.
Da steht für Freitag bis zu 40l Regen pro m² drinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (9. November 2010)

...das wird wohl nichts am Freitag! Dauerregen über den ganzen Tag hinweg.


----------



## Optimizer (9. November 2010)

Ich bin heut abend mal in dieses Rodalben gefahren und hab mit meiner Lampe diesen Trail gesucht.... da war's richtig dunkel und patschnass.
Aber der Trail und die Geräusche, die aus dem Dunkel links und rechts kamen, waren richtig klasse....


----------



## HardRock07 (9. November 2010)

Für Samstag ist im moment nur n bissl Regen gemeldet, mal sehen, wie sich die Sache entwickelt.

@Opti: Ist es auf dem F-Weg dolle badschich, wenns geregnet hat, oder ist er noch halbwegs gut fahrbar? In einer Schlammpackung soll die Tour ja nicht gerade enden  .


----------



## agent_smith (9. November 2010)

Samstag bin ich in Wiesbaden 

Wäre evtl nächstes Wochenende ne Alternative bei euch?
Dann Evtl auch ohne Dauerregen 


LG Timo


----------



## Optimizer (10. November 2010)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> @Opti: Ist es auf dem F-Weg dolle badschich, wenns geregnet hat, oder ist er noch halbwegs gut fahrbar? In einer Schlammpackung soll die Tour ja nicht gerade enden  .



Die sandigen Böden des Pfälzerwaldes sind dafür bekannt, viel Wasser aufnehmen zu können. Daher ist es hier seltener schlammig und bei kurzen Regenphasen trocknet der Boden wieder schnell ab. Breite Forstwege können allerdings immer matschig sein (vorallem wenn vorher irgendwelche größere Fahrzeuge unterwegs waren....).
Für den F-Weg gilt folgendes: Schlammig wird er dort so gut wie nie, nur an den Stellen, an denen Quellen oder Bäche am Hang runterkommen (z.B. in der Nähe der Bärenhöhle). Auch die Lage im Wald sorgt dafür, dass dort nicht soviel Regen runterkommt, wie auf offenen Forstautobahnen. 
Allerdings liegt momentan eine dicke Laubschicht auf dem Weg und darüber steht teilweise Wasser. So war es auf jeden Fall bei mir gestern abend, wobei es ja aber auch schon ein bissel stärker geregnet hat.
Fazit: Sollte es nicht schütten oder kübeln, ist der F in der Regel mit einigen kleineren Schlammausnahmen befahrbar!

Gruß
Der Optimizer - zwei Rehe und ein Bussard aufgescheucht....


----------



## HardRock07 (10. November 2010)

Das ist doch mal ne Ansage  .
Also, Samstag ertwas regenfeste Kleidung und dann los !
Welche Uhrzeit wäre denn recht ? 10:00Uhr 
Und ein Treffpunkt wär klasse. Wo war denn der Parkplatz in der Nähe von der Bärenhöhle, ich find nen nimmer .


----------



## Klausoleum (11. November 2010)

Bei der Wettervorhersage werd ich wohl keine große Lust haben Biken zu gehen... 

scheiß Wetter ....


----------



## HardRock07 (12. November 2010)

Hallo.

Also werd morgen lust hat, 10 Uhr gehts hier los.
An der Stelle ist ein kleiner Parkplatz.
wenn Opti keinen besseren treffpunkt hat, sieht man sich dort morgen.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...237314,7.638524&spn=0.01034,0.027874&t=h&z=16

MfG Manu


----------



## Titanbein1302 (15. November 2010)

Und ihr Biker, wie war euer Abenteuer in Rodalben?


----------



## Klickgrind32 (22. November 2010)

Sind wohl alle versoffen!

Aber schön, dass hier mal das Herzstück des Pfälzerwaldes erwähnt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

